# Skiff Complaint Department - let's hear them!



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

What are some complaints that you have about your skiff, or about another skiff you've been on? Everything is fair game. Also, let's all try to have some thick skin. We won't all agree on this stuff, and just because someone doesn't like it doesn't mean it is necessarily a bad thing for everyone else.

That being said -- if you don't like something, state why you didn't like it. For example, someone told me they didn't like open bulkheads. Without any extra info, that's not really helpful. They informed me that it was due to a lack of access to things at the back of the deck. That information I thought was really helpful, and gives me some thought when purchasing a boat. 

I like hearing these, since clearly not one of us has the experience of all of us combined. Hopefully there will be some good info for those looking to purchase a new boat, or those deciding on options for a new skiff.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll start small. I don't like the cable ties with the screw eye at the end. Let me use a cable saddle so I can put sealant behind it and leave it there, then cut the zip tie and replace it any time I want.

I also don't like how my poling platform steps are directly in line with the two legs. I have to turn my foot way inward when climbing up from the back deck. I think the style of step that has some bend outwards is a much better solution with very few downsides.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Good thread. Interested to see where this goes....


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I dont like the cracks where my deck and transom meet.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Not having a front top hatch. I shouldnt have to lay on my stomach to mess with my trolling motor battery.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I hate not having access to under my front deck. I’d like to install a tm but it would be way to big of a pita to deal with.

15 BT Micro


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

This is cool. So as someone who sells skiffs, it's good to see what complaints there are. So far under front deck access is #1. I always tell customers who are building a skiff, if you think you may put a trolling motor on, get the pre-wire plug and battery tray behind the front bulkhead. I also tell them to get a quick release TM mount installed on the deck. Even if it is a while before you get a TM, it is still aesthetically pleasing, doesn't snag fly line, and the manufacturer is the one drilling holes in your deck to install it...not you.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

So for me the only big complaint i've had was not having all of the hinge screws through bolted. It was an easy fix on my end but caused a pain.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> So for me the only big complaint i've had was not having all of the hinge screws through bolted. It was an easy fix on my end but caused a pain.


That's one thing I never would have thought about before my 02 HB. It is so nice to have all the hinges through-bolted.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

My pet peeve was sitting on my hatch, I didn’t like moving, then flipping a cushion to open a hatch.

Then I got a skiff where I didn’t have to do this and discovered I really just didn’t like opening hatches.

I’ve spent a lot of time staring into the hatches I’ve owned (past and present) and thinking about what’s in them, turns out I’m mostly reaching for the same small handful of things. I am talking almost daily to a boatbuilder that seems receptive to my ideas for fixing this just for me, if he doesn’t my plan is to punch him in the head.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Don't know if its possible:
Not having one area that is always wet after washing boat. I will upload pics later. 

More on the design side would be a boat that has balance forward/aft with people that have a weight difference 20-30+ lbs. 

Wiring that doesn't corrode. 

the possibility of a composite poling platform in hopes to get a metal free boat?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

flyclimber said:


> Don't know if its possible:
> 
> the possibility of a composite poling platform in hopes to get a metal free boat?


My brother!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Fritz said:


> My brother!


 Good or bad? The short of it is I don't like cleaning corrosion and brightening up the aluminum.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Would be more interesting if you all listed the builder associated with the gripe. There may be others that have the same build that have found a fix. Might also help the builder realize there is something that needs to be reworked if a lot of people have the same issue.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You guys are taking the fun and utility out if the thread by not including the year, make and model...

2001 Maverick HPX Tunnel

I know less material makes a lighter hull but
• Super thin material behind rubrail
• Only one hull drain so there’s always a little water on the port side of the tunnel
• Hatch liners are very thin


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Fritz said:


> My pet peeve was sitting on my hatch, I didn’t like moving, then flipping a cushion to open a hatch.
> 
> Then I got a skiff where I didn’t have to do this and discovered I really just didn’t like opening hatches.
> 
> I’ve spent a lot of time staring into the hatches I’ve owned (past and present) and thinking about what’s in them, turns out I’m mostly reaching for the same small handful of things. I am talking almost daily to a boatbuilder that seems receptive to my ideas for fixing this just for me, if he doesn’t my plan is to punch him in the head.


My waterman came with the flip up cushion. I didnt like having to flip the cushion so went with bolt on cushions. Easy problem to fix.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You guys are taking the fun and utility out if the thread by not including the year, make and model...
> 
> 2001 Maverick HPX Tunnel
> 
> ...


Oh yeah...
• The rat’s nest wiring under the console 
• No rigging tubes, everything just lays on the hull floor
• While on plane water pushes under rubrail and runs into the sponsons that have foam that absorbs water and no way to drain them
• runs too damn skinny, it will get you in a bind and run up on dry land if you don’t watch out


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh yeah...
> • The rat’s nest wiring under the console
> • No rigging tubes, everything just lays on the hull floor
> • While on plane water pushes under rubrail and runs into the sponsons that have foam that absorbs water and no way to drain them
> • runs too damn skinny, it will get you in a bind and run up on dry land if you don’t watch out


Beware of Dunham Bay Temptations on negative tide days with water in the 40's. Mac pushes that Mav pretty well through 4 inches of guppy mud while I sip Lites though, so its all good.

Riding the cooler on a HPXT to tempt physics in chop is rough on the lower back. Only complaint.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The open rear bulkhead on my Spear Glades X. Absolutely hated it. Made the entire area under the back deck useless for storage. Solid bulkhead and hatch on *top* is the only way to go.

Loved having no front deck hatch on either my Spear or BT. But on the BT I always worried about having to access something like the bow eye, or have to remove the tank. Both would have been impossible.

Back to the Spear. I had him install a permanent coffin box. Great place for a passenger to sit, decent storage, grab bar but I missed the wide open deck of my BT tiller. Too much of a space killer.

Sponsons. The BT had them so I never knew anything different. Man did the Spear spin so much better.

30 Etec had a carbon marine tiller extension on it. The tiller handle had slop in it which made it feel like the extension was going to come off in your hand. Also had no tilt and trim and no e-start. That was fine but I had a pretty short platform (24 inches tall). I either had to reach under the platform to pull the rope or lean over the top of the platform. Tilting the motor def involved leaning over the platform. Next motor will have e start and power tilt and trim.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

flyclimber said:


> Good or bad? The short of it is I don't like cleaning corrosion and brightening up the aluminum.


All of this plus it’s heavy and expensive. I’ve done the math on a tiller pillar, turns out the materials make up maybe 15% of the cost of the finished product, probably not that much though because I’m paying retail for very small lots of raw materials. Historically the prices on custom carbon shit are stupid high, and I’ve heard one complaint that carbon poling platforms flex to much, but I think maybe that’s because the carbon guys are trying to imitate the aluminum guys designs, so they are not playing to their materials strengths, different material/different design. This might be dictated by a fickle consumer who thinks things should look “this way,” if you know what I mean.

I’m positive I can make a casting platform that weighs half as much as my last aluminum platform (a premium $450 model that weighed 13.5lbs) for half the weight and a third of the money. Free labor of course.

Bear in mind, I’m usually wrong about everything, just have to decide how wrong and in which direction.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sublime said:


> The open rear bulkhead on my Spear Glades X. Absolutely hated it. Made the entire area under the back deck useless for storage. Solid bulkhead and hatch on *top* is the only way to go.
> 
> Loved having no front deck hatch on either my Spear or BT. But on the BT I always worried about having to access something like the bow eye, or have to remove the tank. Both would have been impossible.
> 
> ...


And grand lessons for your skiff build. Hope to see it with you bowed up sometime.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Sublime said:


> The open rear bulkhead on my Spear Glades X. Absolutely hated it. Made the entire area under the back deck useless for storage. Solid bulkhead and hatch on *top* is the only way to go.
> 
> Loved having no front deck hatch on either my Spear or BT. But on the BT I always worried about having to access something like the bow eye, or have to remove the tank. Both would have been impossible.
> 
> ...



The slop in the tiller handle with an extension drives me nuts as well.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

The lack of cup holders on virtually every skiff I’ve been on! If it’s rated for 3 persons, there should be at least 3 cup holders!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh yeah...
> • The rat’s nest wiring under the console
> • No rigging tubes, everything just lays on the hull floor
> • While on plane water pushes under rubrail and runs into the sponsons that have foam that absorbs water and no way to drain them
> • runs too damn skinny, it will get you in a bind and run up on dry land if you don’t watch out


But I have fixed all of these issues except the rigging tube. Once I totally refurbish this hull in several years I will add a light flexible tube from the console to the transom. I added stainless garboard drains on the sponsons and DampRid to absorb the water. I will eventually remove the foam and make them storage compartments with waterproof deck plates.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

2010 Maverick HPX-T

The poling platform is quite small. I’ve just learned not to move my feet at all, but that took some practice. Don’t notice it hardly at all anymore, but I still miss some real estate up there. Would also like an easier way to get up on it like one of those front step things.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

My skiff is supposed to be great, but I find it to be almost unusable. My complaint is about the driver. The one it came with is a real piece of work. 

One gets the idea if he really knew what he was doing, a lot of the inherent design flaws, build errors, and other shortcomings of the skiff could be overcome. However, they’re just too severe.

I’ve gotten to know him pretty well. He’s stubborn, is a below average fly caster with a penchant for swearing at fly lines, and is often extremely impatient. The skiff makes no allowances for these characteristics and is almost no help.

He’s clumsy and careless, and still thinks the joke about water depth and temperature when urinating off the skiff is funny. I’m not sure any skiff builder or any person really could fix that, but at today’s prices they should at least try.

He’ll forget his @$$ if it’s not tied to him and his near vision is gone so he has readers in every hatch cluttering things up. One would think that skiff designers would be able to make hatches that don’t always get full of useless crap.

He’s indecisive and second guesses himself constantly. Except about the weather. It’s like he thinks he’s a meteorologist even though he regularly gets caught in storms and has to cross a bay that tests the skiff’s build and bilge pump. 

He’ll drop the cooler lid while nearing a school of bonefish, line wrap the trolling motor on a tarpon, and may fall off the poling platform on a redfish. On a permit he may do all that shit, and really skilled craftsmen should be able to build around these things. 

I could go on and on. If there was a way for me to fish without him or there was a boat without all these traps he constantly falls into, I’d buy that skiff. 

Until then, I’ll just keep on putting up with this garbage scow of a watercraft someone somewhere thinks is supposed to catch fish.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

2006 Beavertail B2. I miss a front hatch. Don’t like the bulkhead hatch because I hate plastic hatches. I can access up there pretty well if needed. Another past owner said it’s impossible. Not fun. But possible. 
Rigging going through big rubber boot. Would love to have each item like throttle, fuel, wiring through a specifically manufactured boot or seal of some sort.

Near 90 degree fuel fill. Doesn’t work. Over flows or shuts pump off. Gas can works easier.

Stainless, heavy wheel with power knob in the way. Never use it.

As with any boat. Leaky hatch gaskets. Cars can get blasted with water and not leak.

And hatch latches that drip water trough their shaft


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have 2 skiffs and I don't really have any complaints that come to mind.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Here’s one that drives me crazy on my 2015 Ankona Shadowcast: the front legs on the poling platform are too close together so I don’t get a full range of motion from the tiller handle when I turn left. Instead I have to point the handle up to give it clearance around the platform leg. Because of this I can’t put a tiller extension on.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

TieOneOnJax said:


> Here’s one that drives me crazy on my 2015 Ankona Shadowcast: the front legs on the poling platform are too close together so I don’t get a full range of motion from the tiller handle when I turn left. Instead I have to point the handle up to give it clearance around the platform leg. Because of this I can’t put a tiller extension on.


Yes sir that's the problem with most poling platforms and tillers that's why I opted to pole from a casting platform on my old shadowcast. East cape glides have wider legs on the front than back for this exact reason. I'm going to have a custom platform made for my Conchfish whenever it's completed so I will have free range of tiller motion.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Following Sabalon's lead (LOL) - 
My complaint about the driver is that he's too fat to fit inside my hatch. Lucky for him his daughter fits and doesn't mind helping her old man.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Another peeve for me is poor sealing between the hull and the cap.
Eventually water collects between the hull and the cap and will be trapped. On one past skiff I ended up with almost 5 gallons (40#) trapped inside and sloshing around and moving weight.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

2000 17T
-hull slap
-water gets in cap joint
-Patented Maverick rat's nest wiring
-cockpit doesn't drain worth a damn
-tracks like crap when poling
Other than that, I honestly like her a lot. Runs skinny, poles reasonably skinny, good storage, very stable for a skiff, paid for, etc. I actually get a lot of compliments on her at the ramp, which surprises me. I think I'm just too used to seeing all the sexy HB's and Chittums on here.


----------



## SeaWave (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm the type that is always tinkering on my skiff. Below are mine
-Cable management
-Fuel Fill and always having fuel bubble out of the top. My fuel cell is forward (10gal alum tank) and the fill neck is higher than the relief vent.
-Ease of access to bilge pumps/back plumbing. 
-gear getting wet in storage areas. Just my build of boat but its always on my mind. 

I get skiffs are small and have to make room where ya can but ease of ownership maintenance is what I look for. Before I had my skiff, my family had a 18' angler and a 8" circle access hatch to try and change the ballcock or bilge pump was impossible. Had to do everything by feel.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

TieOneOnJax said:


> Here’s one that drives me crazy on my 2015 Ankona Shadowcast: the front legs on the poling platform are too close together so I don’t get a full range of motion from the tiller handle when I turn left. Instead I have to point the handle up to give it clearance around the platform leg. Because of this I can’t put a tiller extension on.


They must have received that complaint several times—or the Heron platform is different—but my platform has a bow in it to help with that issue and the front legs seem a little wider. Only thing I don’t like is the back hatches almost seem to big and flex a little under foot and creak. 

Old boat was a pathfinder 15t. Biggest complaint was feeling like you just exited a wooden roller coaster after a day of fishing.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Console mounted nav lights. Nothing else needs to be said about these awful and hideous things plus they are dangerous. Hatches without limit straps or gas struts. Keyed locking latches. Batteries installed in the center position of a center console. At least push it all the way forward so I don't have to take the stupid battery out to get to the bus or fuse block. Drives me nuts and they all do it.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

This is a complaint on mine and a few others I have been on. Uncomfortable seating. I like to make long runs, whether it is for a tournament or even just fun fishing to chase the tide or when I have the family out. The seat is rarely set up well for an average sized person, so you're either sitting too far back from the console, too close, too low or too high. Then, the next issue is backrests. Because of the rear deck/hatch design of many skiffs, you can't have a back rest at all or if you do, it rarely is in the right spot to be comfortable. My wife demanded that I have one on my boat for my kids so that they would not fall out. But with the back rest on, I can't open my rear hatches, and it's too far back for me to rest on while seated.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Saltmarsh 1656

Cap to hull wasn't fully sealed and water was coming in the bilge when running. Ran a bunch of silicon and filled to fix issue.


Wiring less than satisfactory on the switch panel. They have changed this on the newer models. I am going to change out the panel this winter.

Great boat other than that. Exceeded expectations and one heck of a price point.


----------



## Devin (Jan 15, 2019)

I have a 2013 spyder fx-17, only complaints are that 
-the self bailing deck isnt self bailing without 2 additional plugs in the deck
-the boat is stern heavy
-it could turn better when poling
-factory wiring is typical rats nest
other than that its great for the cost


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

2013 Hell's Bay Professional. I really don't have many complaints, per se, but there are a couple of things I would do different if I were building one today. First, the rear hatches open from the center outward to the port and starboard sides of the skiff. If you are in the boat, that's not a problem but from the ground it makes loading or retrieving items a little challenging (unless you're 6'6"!). I'd like to have them open the other way, like the new Marquesa (not sure if the older model Marquesa's were the same). Second, my trolling motor batteries are in the front hatch, with the longer sides to the port and starboard sides. I would turn them so the long sides of the batteries face the bow and stern of the boat, as I think this would create a little more storage space and easier access to items in the bow. Finally, I would order cushions with the best and stiffest foam available. The original set was thinner and became compressed over time.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Mine is tippy!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Mine's just very lazy. Sits in the garage all the time.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

My skiff didn't cost a lot. So it doesn't catch much fish


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

DBStoots said:


> 2013 Hell's Bay Professional. I really don't have many complaints, per se, but there are a couple of things I would do different if I were building one today. First, the rear hatches open from the center outward to the port and starboard sides of the skiff. If you are in the boat, that's not a problem but from the ground it makes loading or retrieving items a little challenging (unless you're 6'6"!). I'd like to have them open the other way, like the new Marquesa (not sure if the older model Marquesa's were the same). Second, my trolling motor batteries are in the front hatch, with the longer sides to the port and starboard sides. I would turn them so the long sides of the batteries face the bow and stern of the boat, as I think this would create a little more storage space and easier access to items in the bow. Finally, I would order cushions with the best and stiffest foam available. The original set was thinner and became compressed over time.


That hatch orientation is my one pet peeve about my Waterman 18! Such a pain when your cleaning the skiff or packing/unpacking for the day. 

Check this out for your batteries: 
https://bossmarineproducts.com/collections/odyssey-dual-tray
I have my TM batteries mounted up front in this tray and they offer both an X or Y axis.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

I love my Cayenne,but there are a couple things

1. livewell drain hole not flush with bottom of live well, so p.i.a. to get sediment out
2. That "o shit" feeling I get every time I'm running and getting the trim and tabs to that sweet spot...I'll never get used to that sudden feeling like the boats gonna slide out from under me

Small complaints for an otherwise perfect boat for me


----------



## bowersmw (Mar 3, 2011)

Shadowcast said:


> This is cool. So as someone who sells skiffs, it's good to see what complaints there are. So far under front deck access is #1. I always tell customers who are building a skiff, if you think you may put a trolling motor on, get the pre-wire plug and battery tray behind the front bulkhead. I also tell them to get a quick release TM mount installed on the deck. Even if it is a while before you get a TM, it is still aesthetically pleasing, doesn't snag fly line, and the manufacturer is the one drilling holes in your deck to install it...not you.


But if Egret is building your boat the TM mount will be installed with screws and not bolts. I'd rather install it myself properly with bolts than have the TM rip out the screws the first time I touch bottom.. Same goes for the deck mount rod holders and poling platform. Cutting out soggy floatation foam under the rod holders that have lifted off the deck on a 2 year old boat is just part of the "Rolls-Royce" experience.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

EsteroS said:


> I love my Cayenne,but there are a couple things
> 
> 1. livewell drain hole not flush with bottom of live well, so p.i.a. to get sediment out
> 2. That "o shit" feeling I get every time I'm running and getting the trim and tabs to that sweet spot...I'll never get used to that sudden feeling like the boats gonna slide out from under me
> ...


I know exactly what you mean


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

trekker said:


> I dont like the cracks where my deck and transom meet.


Foul - you didn't say why.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

tjtfishon said:


> Foul - you didn't say why.


Was kind of a joke. I built the skiff. That being said, i was running on a gravel road in the UP of Michigan. Had just told my Dad how impressed I was with the upkeep on this backcountry road. Kept increasing the MPH the further we went. And then it happened. Monster hole. Boat/trailer bounced so high I was sure the boat was loose from the trailer. Nothing structural, but it still pisses me off.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

privateer said:


> Another peeve for me is poor sealing between the hull and the cap.
> Eventually water collects between the hull and the cap and will be trapped. On one past skiff I ended up with almost 5 gallons (40#) trapped inside and sloshing around and moving weight.


It blows my mind that this happens. How the heck can you not properly seal this joint but still build boats !


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

EsteroS said:


> I love my Cayenne,but there are a couple things
> 
> 1. livewell drain hole not flush with bottom of live well, so p.i.a. to get sediment out
> 2. That "o shit" feeling I get every time I'm running and getting the trim and tabs to that sweet spot...I'll never get used to that sudden feeling like the boats gonna slide out from under me
> ...


Tab down slightly through the turn....try that. It is such a fun skiff to drive with tabs!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

#1 Drain plugs wrongly located on all my skiffs so there is always water in that I manually vacuum or remove with towels to prevent microbial growth.

#2 Rods holder positioned to be removed from the stern and not the bow.

I have #2 taken care of but #1 still a problem


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

SM1444...

I knew any short comings of this skiff before I bought because I studied which skiff I wanted. The only thing I would change is just not put a door on the front hatch. leave an opening. With the door on you have about a 1/2" to get a battery through the door. just leave an opening like at the rear deck. Other than that it does what I expected it would and no more or less.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It weighs too much to float shallow and it weighs too little to be able to run in a chop.
Bottom has too much vee to float shallow and it's too flat and pounds in a chop.
Sides are too high so the wind shoves it off track when poling.
Sides are too low and I have to wear a mask and snorkel when on plane to deal with the spray.
Engine is too small to let me run as fast as I want and it's still too heavy and causes the stern to squat.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

2019 Ankona Advent 
Wish I had a 50hp instead of my 40hp, more power for no extra weight. What’s not to desire about that.
Don’t like that if I had a fold down backrest I couldn’t open my rear 2 hatches.
Steering wheel mounted to close to throttle controls, every time you turn when idling you wreck your hand on the controls, that’s actually how I like to start everyday on the water, a busted knuckle!
My front hatch doesn’t lay 100% flush with my deck, the left side is about 1/4 inch above the deck while the right side is flush, probably something I can fix easily but it hasn’t pissed me off enough yet.
Bilge access needs to be bigger, had my livewell pump quit after a few times being used and it was way harder to change out than it could’ve been.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Shadowcast said:


> Tab down slightly through the turn....try that. It is such a fun skiff to drive with tabs!


If it's like mine was,
Its not in turns,
It's going straight in slick water,
Feels like it's going to slide out from under you
Tunnel


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

privateer said:


> Following Sabalon's lead (LOL) -
> My complaint about the driver is that he's too fat to fit inside my hatch. Lucky for him his daughter fits and doesn't mind helping her old man.
> View attachment 93136
> [/QUOTE
> Now dats a good kid!


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

A couple of HB skiffs I owned and all the others others with under gunnell rod holders and forward tubes; 

stack reels on top of each other, just dont like the sound of all that klinking arround and scaring my alum. reels.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

dgt2012 said:


> A couple of HB skiffs I owned and all the others others with under gunnell rod holders and forward tubes;
> 
> stack reels on top of each other, just dont like the sound of all that klinking arround and scaring my alum. reels.


I leave my reel pouches on until I’m ready to use them for that reason.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Man-O-War skiff

The console is too big. it could easily be 6 inches skinnier. The smaller the console the better.

Also, the steering wheel is mounted high and not angled down any.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Cayo 180
Fold down seat back is attached to poling platform. The stainless at the joint is very sharp. When it’s folded up and I’m walking on the back deck it cuts my leg every time I brush up against it. Bleeding all the time. I tried to file it down but it’s still sharp. Have to work on it with a power tool I guess.


----------



## Red Pike (Oct 24, 2015)

2016 Eastcape VHP

Wish I would have used gas shocks on my hatches as I despise the springs, especially on my front hatch. 

Refueling is almost impossible to not make a giant mess as others have mentioned. 

My biggest complaint is the difficulty of finding a prop that will minimize porpoising while providing decent top end speed. I have to use way too much trim tab and can barely trim up the engine. 7 props tested so far and no winners = FRUSTRATION!!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Red Pike said:


> 2016 Eastcape VHP
> 
> Wish I would have used gas shocks on my hatches as I despise the springs, especially on my front hatch.
> 
> ...


7 different unique props? Have you tried tweaking them with a good prop shop?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flyclimber said:


> 7 different unique props? Have you tried tweaking them with a good prop shop?


Hard to believe


----------



## Red Pike (Oct 24, 2015)

You’re right flyclimber it is hard to believe and expensive! Unfortunately, there aren’t any reputable prop shops very close to me. I have had lengthy discussions with several reputable shops around the country. Added a jack plate a while back but this year has been crazy so I haven’t had much time to test. Fortunately, I’ve got two trips coming up so we’ll see what happens.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Red Pike said:


> You’re right flyclimber it is hard to believe and expensive! Unfortunately, there aren’t any reputable prop shops very close to me. I have had lengthy discussions with several reputable shops around the country. Added a jack plate a while back but this year has been crazy so I haven’t had much time to test. Fortunately, I’ve got two trips coming up so we’ll see what happens.


I had really good luck with Barracuda Performance Props for prop work in Miami, also Ken @ prop gods knows his stuff.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

On the porpoising note, can anyone suggest a good prop that they have had success with to stop/ lower porpoising? I have man-0-war skiff ( very similar design to hell’s bay professional) and she likes to bounce unless tabs are used. I currently run a SCD 4 blade from Powertech.


----------



## Red Pike (Oct 24, 2015)

flyclimber said:


> I had really good luck with Barracuda Performance Props for prop work in Miami, also Ken @ prop gods knows his stuff.


Thanks Flyclimber! I’m in Texas but I’ll give the Barracuda folks a call. Talked to Ken already.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Red Pike said:


> You’re right flyclimber it is hard to believe and expensive! Unfortunately, there aren’t any reputable prop shops very close to me. I have had lengthy discussions with several reputable shops around the country. Added a jack plate a while back but this year has been crazy so I haven’t had much time to test. Fortunately, I’ve got two trips coming up so we’ll see what happens.



If you have a few minutes please give me a call as I can help you...
My cell is 321.217.1086
Thank you
~ Kevin


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

Cayo 173

Nonskid blows and is impossible to keep clean. would advise awlgrip over there factory nonskid save the headache.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

My biggest complaint is that I don't get to use mine enough.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Not just on skiffs- but all boats--- I really dislike when the builder uses premade Tempress style hatches to create deck access. I would prefer a fiberglass hatch that matches the deck surface.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Red Pike said:


> Thanks Flyclimber! I’m in Texas but I’ll give the Barracuda folks a call. Talked to Ken already.


If you in tx give jack foreman a call. Excellent prop guy.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just read this whole thread. Mine sits to long and I'd like a re-wire but it all works so what the heck
live wells that I never use drain in to the bilge


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

2008 Hewes Tailfisher. 

I don't like how a tunnel hull handles at slow speed. Engine positioning helps a little bit, but it always makes me look like a newb at the ramp. 

I don't like that it doesn't have a jack plate installed by its previous owner...  

The poling platform needs a backrest for while I'm running. 
The cushion is nearly useless and absorbs water like a sponge. 

I don't like that I forgot to send my gauges of to have the LCDs repaired. 

I don't like that it won't wash, wax and dry itself. :0


----------



## hollandbriscoe (Jul 28, 2015)

My biggest complaint is I don't have one.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Not a complaint about the Gheenoe but rather the Mercury 9.9 that’s on it. There’s no adjustment for mounting height. I’d like to experiment to see how high I can raise it before it starts to cavitate.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

southerncannuck said:


> Not a complaint about the Gheenoe but rather the Mercury 9.9 that’s on it. There’s no adjustment for mounting height. I’d like to experiment to see how high I can raise it before it starts to cavitate.


Put a Bob's micro manual adjust on it. You can get it way up


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I had a 6" setback and it was up 4" without any issue. I could have gone higher.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Mike C said:


> I had a 6" setback and it was up 4" without any issue. I could have gone higher.
> View attachment 94736


 I’ll look into it. I added a 2 1/2” riser plate but with the engine close to the Hull I’m Limited to how high I can go. I figure with some set back I can go another inch or two. Every inch matters where I fish. 

By chance do you know if the bolt pattern for Bob’s micro is the same as a mercury’s? I hate drilling holes in the transom.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

southerncannuck said:


> I’ll look into it. I added a 2 1/2” riser plate but with the engine close to the Hull I’m Limited to how high I can go. I figure with some set back I can go another inch or two. Every inch matters where I fish.
> 
> By chance do you know if the bolt pattern for Bob’s micro is the same as a mercury’s? I hate drilling holes in the transom.


I have no idea, but I bet they would be willing to drill it for you. They are good people


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is a Re-Post from a very experienced user ... I Love these things for_* calm*_ waters but any hint of a chop and you are screwed ! This is an LT-25 "Top of the Line"

I remember one rally where the entire group ride turned back after 10 minutes due to a "Light chop" 

They are also very fragile if you brush up against any dead fall ( but the up side is that they are cheap and easy to fix)

But they are "fun" for the most part


----------



## citrus mince (May 20, 2021)

Shadowcast said:


> This is cool. So as someone who sells skiffs, it's good to see what complaints there are. So far under front deck access is #1. I always tell customers who are building a skiff, if you think you may put a trolling motor on, get the pre-wire plug and battery tray behind the front bulkhead. I also tell them to get a quick release TM mount installed on the deck. Even if it is a while before you get a TM, it is still aesthetically pleasing, doesn't snag fly line, and the manufacturer is the one drilling holes in your deck to install it...not you.


Do you think a front deck hatch instead of a bulkhead hatch/open access is necessary as well? For access to the area?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I'll add mine. Chittum Mangrove. I wish my cushion was .5 to 1" inch narrower so far could open the hatch easier while sitting. 

If I was building I would have my top two rod tubes be spinning rod tubes (wider) so it would be easier to get the fly rods into.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

citrus mince said:


> Do you think a front deck hatch instead of a bulkhead hatch/open access is necessary as well? For access to the area?


If the skiff has a top deck hatch, that is the easiest access for that stuff. You work with what you got.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Don’t like the auto up on the tabs when I shut the engine down. Otherwise love both of my boats.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Love my waterman but the starboard rod holders on a side console are a P.I.T.A. For fly rods.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Loogie said:


> Don’t like the auto up on the tabs when I shut the engine down. Otherwise love both of my boats.


I hated this on my Heron too. Most skiff's tabs are like this now. There is an easy way to fix though. Just search "disabling auto retact trim tabs" and there are many discussions on it. Gotta mess with your orange wire.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

redchaser said:


> Love my waterman but the starboard rod holders on a side console are a P.I.T.A. For fly rods.


I’ve had my side console Waterman for years now and I’m still trying to find the right rod storage combinations. One of my few gripes (outward opening compartments is the other) with the Waterman.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

2017 Spear Glades X

Harry needs to install a bilge pump standard. And his gel coat can get thin in places in the cockpit area. 

But its nothing a little DIY can't handle and he builds fishing skiffs, not sandbar posers.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Non skid...the sand gel coat style that's always dirty looking!!! 

New boat with a rats nest in console. 

Motors that come bolted way too low on the transom. 

I feel great now I've vented


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Non skid...the sand gel coat style that's always dirty looking!!! 

New boat with a rats nest in console. 

Motors that come bolted way too low on the transom. 

I feel great now I've vented


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Non skid...the sand gel coat style that's always dirty looking!!! 

New boat with a rats nest in console. 

Motors that come bolted way too low on the transom. 

I feel great now I've vented


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Non skid...the sand gel coat style that's always dirty looking!!! 

New boat with a rats nest in console. 

Motors that come bolted way too low on the transom. 

I feel great now I've vented


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Especially since you vented 3 times 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Towee:
Trailer bounces, bad. Slowly resolving it after countless emails and phone calls with towee and Tennessee trailers.

wish the whole boat was like 1-4 inches wider and could run a slightly bigger motor.

Wish I had the covered rear motor well, and the front casting deck. Getting a battery in and out of the front bulkhead is a nightmare. Might have to get a lithium battery when I replace it just to make it easier to get out.

wish the rod trays had some sort of cover that hinged on and off to keep fly line from tangling the rods in the tray. Would also be awesome to have it lockable to I could keep rods in it overnight on trips.

wish I didn’t wreck and throw it in a ditch.

wish the front bowcap had rounded edges that wouldn’t catch fly line

wish the area in front of the forward bench didn’t collect water in the corners

wish every hatch opening was bigger.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

ok I'll vent, my skiff is 11 years old and holds up to my abuse too well. It won't give me a reason to go blow $60k on a another skiff like the white folks do.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Capt.Ron said:


> ok I'll vent, my skiff is 11 years old and holds up to my abuse too well. It won't give me a reason to go blow $60k on a another skiff like the white folks do.


I'll vent a bit, since this seems to get mentioned in every thread about skiffs. Maybe they aren't blowing $60K? Maybe they are getting a skiff they will enjoy for a long time. Maybe they are getting a skiff that they will make memories with on the water with family and friends. I've got a skiff that costs a fraction of $60K (Spear Glades X) and I enjoy the hell out of it and have now put over 500 hours on it in the last three and a half years. Why do you and so many guys on this forum care how other people spend their money? If a guy has earned enough money to buy a new Chittum, Hells Bay, Drake, etc., that impacts your life how exactly? I'm just happy they aren't spending $60K on a flotilla of f**cking jetskis. Also, I'm white so that might be impacting my judgement 😂


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My complaint is I can't run both my boats at the same time? I am saying this with a blue blooded English accent.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

FLmatt said:


> I'll vent a bit, since this seems to get mentioned in every thread about skiffs. Maybe they aren't blowing $60K? Maybe they are getting a skiff they will enjoy for a long time. Maybe they are getting a skiff that they will make memories with on the water with family and friends. I've got a skiff that costs a fraction of $60K (Spear Glades X) and I enjoy the hell out of it and have now put over 500 hours on it in the last three and a half years. Why do you and so many guys on this forum care how other people spend their money? If a guy has earned enough money to buy a new Chittum, Hells Bay, Drake, etc., that impacts your life how exactly? I'm just happy they aren't spending $60K on a flotilla of f**cking jetskis. Also, I'm white so that might be impacting my judgement 😂


it was sarcasm ....... its ok Im a professional


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Capt.Ron said:


> it was sarcasm ....... its ok Im a professional


You forgot to mention that you’re a Vegan


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

redchaser said:


> You forgot to mention that you’re a Vegan


so are gorillas


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Capt.Ron said:


> so are gorillas


And Yettis


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

I wish Hells bay would insulate their coolers better. My console cooler eats ice at a rate of 20lb / 12hours.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

HB pro, I should have went with the gas shocks for the rear hatches. They are a pain to reach and hit the spring sometimes.


----------



## BrokenRecord (Feb 21, 2021)

Second-hand Salt Marsh 1444 with electrical package and no bus bar. Negatives all tied to a single wire. I get razor thin margins and all that but it's $20. There are a few other quibbles but it's a helluva fun and practical boat.


----------

